# Any Users from Greece?

## Slammer

I am Gentoo user for 4 months, and I did not see any other users from Greece. If someone is interested in Greek Translation of GWN or any other translation of Gentoo Linux please email me!

----------

## xrn0id

my dads dad is from greece. Nice place.

----------

## Deathwing00

Εγώ είμαι έλληνας  :Smile:  Sorry, no interest upon translations... just programming and support giving.

----------

## JarTur

I know and still learn Ancient Greek now. So it's impossible to talk with you, unfortunatenly. And I'm russian, heh.

----------

## parapente

Άλλος ένας Έλληνας   :Smile:  I've been around for a year or so but I use the mailing list mostly. Not much free time for translating unfortunately... but if you need any help with some small docs mail me.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Άλλος ένας Έλληνας   I've been around for a year or so but I use the mailing list mostly. Not much free time for translating unfortunately... but if you need any help with some small docs mail me.

 

Oreos re magga! Esei eheis MSN? O allos den ehei!  :Sad: 

----------

## parapente

Τζάμπα είναι   :Razz:  Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα αλλά έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο και μου ρίχνει συνέχεια την συνδεση με το MSN. Πέρασε μια μικρή καταιγίδα βλέπεις.... Από αύριο θα είναι καλύτερα πιστεύω οπότε θα τα πούμε!

----------

## Deathwing00

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Τζάμπα είναι   Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα αλλά έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο και μου ρίχνει συνέχεια την συνδεση με το MSN. Πέρασε μια μικρή καταιγίδα βλέπεις.... Από αύριο θα είναι καλύτερα πιστεύω οπότε θα τα πούμε!

 

Egine file! Eisai ellada? Pou konta?

----------

## parapente

Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά σπουδάζω Γιάννενα. Τί έγινε; Μόνο οι τρείς μας είμαστε; Από που είστε;

----------

## Deathwing00

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά σπουδάζω Γιάννενα. Τί έγινε; Μόνο οι τρείς μας είμαστε; Από που είστε;

 

Ego eimai draminos, alla meno stin ispania edo kai 14-15 hronia   :Cool: 

----------

## badpixel

Δηλώνω και εγώ το παρόν μου σε αυτό το φόρουμ. 

Από Θεσσαλονίκη και εγώ. Ψήφισα και για τη δημιουργία ελληνικής ενότητας.

----------

## Deathwing00

Παρακαλούμε ψηφίστε YES στο παρακάτο topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100372

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> I am Gentoo user for 4 months, and I did not see any other users from Greece. If someone is interested in Greek Translation of GWN or any other translation of Gentoo Linux please email me!

 

If we are conceded a forum, it would become easier... BTW, what about translating into GREEKLISH instead of GREEK? That would speed up the process and allow easy font compatibility  :Razz: 

----------

## parapente

 :Confused:  Πιστεύω πως αν είναι να γίνουν μεταφράσεις, καλό είναι να γίνουν σωστά. Δεν νομίζω ότι με greeklish θα γίνει ευκολότερα/γρηγορότερα η δουλειά. Όσο για τις γραμματοσειρές είναι απλά τα πράγματα... όλος ο κόσμος θα πρέπει να πάψει να χρησιμοποιεί τα ηλίθια iso8859-* και να αρχίσουν όλοι να κάνουν χρήση του UTF-8  :Razz: 

----------

## Slammer

Blepw mazeytikame 2-3...  :Very Happy: 

Egw eimai apo A8hna.

MSN den exw alla mporeite na me breite sto Yahoo.

Molis pshfisa gia ellhniko forum, sigoyra einai mia arxh wste na mazepsoyme merikoys ellhnes xrhstes poy talaiporoyntai me alla distribution.

To JarTur: Dont think that Ancient Greek is a totally different languge. The words are almost the some but the grammar is a bit more complicated  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Ante bravo, na arxisoume me to deksi podi  :Wink: 

----------

## Captain

Apo Hrakleio, Krhth.

Xairetw sas kopelia!

A re, meta apo 1 xrono pou trigyrnaw sta forums edw einai megalh xara na blepw patriwtes.

----------

## bld

Edw italia  :Razz: 

Kaname me ena filo

ena kanali sto grnet...

#gentoo

k psaxnoume k allous gentoo-heads osoi pistoi proselthete!

distixos stin ellada akoma den 

exoune poloi, alloi expert users den to exoune oute akousta to

gentoo.. Fantazome oti twra pou bike h adsl stin ellada tha to 

gnwrisoune poloi perisoteroi!

----------

## Slammer

ADSL????

What I can say, as a "poor" DSTN user...  :Shocked: 

Gentoo is the best linux that I have ever used....

Easy to keep it up-to-day even with a low bandwith DSTN connection.

Look the mandrake users... they have installed mandrake 4 times this year....

----------

## Captain

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Easy to keep it up-to-day even with a low bandwith DSTN connection.
> 
> Look the mandrake users... they have installed mandrake 4 times this year....

 

8a symfwnhsw me ton syntrofo Slammer. Apa3 kai 3eperasei kaneis to arxiko install pou 8elei na katebasei kaneis poly prama, sth synexeia th skapoularei arketa eukola me sxetika mikra downloads. Ki egw ISDN exw spiti kai eimai mia xara updated.

Enw an hmoun p.x. se Fedora, tote, pera apo ta regular updates, 8a eprepe ka8e 10 mhnes na katebazw merika full cd images.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> distixos stin ellada akoma den 
> 
> exoune poloi, alloi expert users den to exoune oute akousta to 
> ...

 

Dystyxws h Ellada einai ena aperanto windows shop... Opote h mpalla pairnei to linux genikwtera kai oxi mono to gentoo. An 8elete oxi adikaiologhta, mia kai ta problhmata me ta ellhnika htan auta pou afhsan to linux pisw sth xwra mas se sxesh me tis latinoglwsses xwres. Kaka ta psemata, alla 8ymamai to 1998 eprepe na eisai poly magkas gia na mporeis na fereis to redhat 6.2 se ena ikanopoihtiko epipedo wste na mporeis na exeis e-mail kai web sta ellhnika... Bebaia, ta problhmata auta exoun ly8ei pleon (to dektop mou kai to laptop mou sto grafeio einai linux edw kai 2 xronia, enw sto spiti exw na bootarw win2000 apo tote pou to nwn bghke se linux version).

Ta asxhma pragmata, omws, diafainontai sto ellhniko dhmosio... An den to phrate xampari (prox8esinh kyriakatikh eley8erotypia) to ellhniko dhmosio ypegrapse symfwnia "shared source" me thn microsoft. Parolo pou yparxoun kapoioi symbouloi (akoma kai sto grafeio prw8ypourgou) pou prospa8oun na sprw3oun to opensource, dystyxws to opensource den 8a exei pote tis megales "mizes" stis opoies einai synh8ismenh h pleiopshfeia twn kratikwn leitourgwn mas.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *bld wrote:*   

> Edw italia 
> 
> Kaname me ena filo
> 
> ena kanali sto grnet...
> ...

 

server: irc.liquidirc.com

channel: #greek-community

Over 30 ppl!

----------

## bld

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> server: irc.liquidirc.com 
> 
> channel: #greek-community
> ...

 

Hmm, tha to episkeutho to vrady.. alla auto den einai "meros" tou grnet.

Emeis eimaste ligo h polu 5 6 atoma gia tin ora, k oi 3 exoume gentoo

entwmetaksi eimaste k newbies k sigoura den tha borousame na 

voithisoume se advanced erwtisis.. to #gentoo einai distribution

specific channel pou iparxi se ola (sxedon) ta diktia, me official fisika

to freenode. to #greek-community den miazi k polu sxetiko me to gentoo.

btw lista ton servers se europh k ameriki borite na vreite apo sto 

url, www.irc.gr

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lammer wrote:	
> 
> Easy to keep it up-to-day even with a low bandwith DSTN connection. 
> ...

 

Nai alla.. skeftite kapion pou thelei na kanei update to openoffice, to last

version an thimame kala exei 175 MB kodika. Me fetch tha parei polu 

kairo gia 1 mono download. Egw an den eixa cable den jerw kata poso

tha antexa.

Pantws afou pedeutika mia vdomada gia na peraso gentoo sto stable mou

to erwteutika k pleon den psaxnw alla linux distro's.

----------

## Slammer

[quote="bld"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nai alla.. skeftite kapion pou thelei na kanei update to openoffice, to last
> 
> version an thimame kala exei 175 MB kodika. Me fetch tha parei polu 
> ...

 

Eytyxws mono to openoffice einai toso megalo kai den anaba8mizetai kai syxna.....

Kata ta alla ta perissotera katebainoyn se logikoys xronoys kai me DSTN.... akoma kai to KDE dinei diff files opote o xronos periorizetai poly, to idio isxyei kai me to kernel poy exei patch-files

----------

## bld

To elliniko mirror tou gentoo, http://www.gentoo.gr jeretai pios to exei?

Giati proxthes to eida... vlepw exoume k ftp elliniko.. an k einai

down currently.

----------

## Deathwing00

Afto legame kai emeis! Kapios to exei, ala kanei redirecto sto http://www.gentoo.org

mistirio!

----------

## Slammer

xmmm.... kapoios 8a yparxei.....

Epishs to polytexneio kanei mirror ta files toy gentoo

sto ftp.ntua.gr (to directory den to 8ymamai....)

----------

